
Pullsh – Friendly Git wrapper for beginners - jgibbons
https://github.com/c3dprk/git-pullsh
======
mtmail
The readme file isn't beginner friendly. It doesn't explain what it solves,
now to install/configure it, how to use it.

~~~
notthecreator
PRs welcome.

~~~
mtmail
I've read all 11 lines of code and 2 lines of documentation and don't
understand what the purpose of the project is. Somebody else will need to step
up to do a PR.

------
gpvos
I don't get it. What is the point of this joke?

~~~
jgibbons
It makes Git easier to use for beginners, by freeing them from the need to
choose one of the hundreds of Git commands.

